# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  سوال :چطوری در 40 روز موفق شوم؟(رشته ریاضی)

## MrShafiee

رفقا سلام 
43 روز دیگه مونده 
بدون هیچ مقدمه میپرسم سوالمو
رفقا چطور میشه توی 40 روز رتبه 2000-3000رشته ریاضی شد؟
اصلا میشه؟
اگه میشه چیا بخونم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## fateme18

سلام درسای عمومی وشیمی بخون

----------


## pegαh

*با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا شدنیه
رو عمومیا وقت بزارین مسلما نتیجه ی خوبی میگیرین*

----------


## MrShafiee

> سلام درسای عمومی وشیمی بخون


همشو؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> رفقا سلام 
> 43 روز دیگه مونده 
> بدون هیچ مقدمه میپرسم سوالمو
> رفقا چطور میشه توی 40 روز رتبه 2000-3000رشته ریاضی شد؟
> اصلا میشه؟
> اگه میشه چیا بخونم
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


*زیر 1000 هم میتونی بیاری 
*

----------


## fateme18

نه همشو نمیشه خوب مسلط شد . زبان فارسی نخون.عربی هم اول رو ترجمه کار کن بعد قواعد راحت.بالا خره خودت بهتر میدونی سطحت چطوره. مثلا من خودم شیمی پیش 2 رو حذف کردم

----------


## MrShafiee

> *زیر 1000 هم میتونی بیاری 
> *


چه خوب است با راه حل پاسخ بدهیم #نیچه :d

----------


## fateme18

> *زیر 1000 هم میتونی بیاری 
> *


سلام اقا محمد وضعیت چطوره؟

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوست عزیز من کارنامه چند تا از رتبه های 1500 تا 3000 رو براتون میزارم واقعا فکر نمی کنم زدن این درصد ها کار زیاد سختی باشه خودتون هم با یه بررسی کوچیک متوجه میشین که اگه واقعا بخواین در عرض 40 روز میشه بهتر از این درصدا رو هم زد این که دیگه چیزی نیست
***

----------


## MrShafiee

> *سلام
> دوست عزیز من کارنامه چند تا از رتبه های 1500 تا 3000 رو براتون میزارم واقعا فکر نمی کنم زدن این درصد ها کار زیاد سختی باشه خودتون هم با یه بررسی کوچیک متوجه میشین که اگه واقعا بخواین در عرض 40 روز میشه بهتر از این درصدا رو هم زد این که دیگه چیزی نیست
> ***


داداش اینا واقعا درستم هست؟
اگه میشه میشه لینک همین صفحه رو بهم بدی

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> چه خوب است با راه حل پاسخ بدهیم #نیچه :d


*راه حل اینه که : 

ادبیات : املا و لغت - تاریخ ادبیات - آرایه های ادبی - قرابت معنایی
زبان فارسی : نخون
عربی : در مرحله اول ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم رو به شدت کار کن , اگه وقت اضافه آوردی برو سراغ قواعد , درک مطلب , شکل , تحلیل الصرفی
دینی : حتی 1 درسشم از دست نده چون خیلی مهمه
زبان انگلیسی : قواعد سوم + قواعد چهارم , فقط لغات پیش دانشگاهی رو حفظ کن
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ریاضیات پایه : لگاریتم , دنباله های حسابی و هندسی , تابع , معادلات درجه 2 , بخش پذیری , بسط , مثلثات
دیفرانسیل : حد و پیوستگی , مشتق , انتگرال
هندسه تحلیلی : آسونه 4 فصلشم بخون
هندسه 1 , هندسه 2 , آمار و مدل سازی : نخون
جبر و احتمال : فقط قسمت لانه کبوتر و احتمال
گسسته : گراف و احتمال و تقسیم و بخش پذیری 
فیزیک 1 : نخون
فیزیک 2 : دما و گرما , فشار و چگالی , کاری و انرژی
فیزیک 3 : ترمودینامیک , مغناطیس , القای الکترومغناطیسی
فیزک پیش 1 : نخون
فیزیک پیش 2 : 4 تا فصلشم خوب بخون
شیمی 2 : 5 تا فصلشم بخون آسونه
شیمی 3 : 3 تا فصلشم خوب کار کن
شیمی پیش 1 : 2 تا فصلش خیلی مهمن حتما بخون
شیمی پیش 2 : نخون*

----------


## shirzadd

> *سلام
> دوست عزیز من کارنامه چند تا از رتبه های 1500 تا 3000 رو براتون میزارم واقعا فکر نمی کنم زدن این درصد ها کار زیاد سختی باشه خودتون هم با یه بررسی کوچیک متوجه میشین که اگه واقعا بخواین در عرض 40 روز میشه بهتر از این درصدا رو هم زد این که دیگه چیزی نیست
> ***


برای تجربی چی میشه کرد؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام اقا محمد وضعیت چطوره؟


*شکر , بد نیست*

----------


## fateme18

خداروشکر.ترازتون چند شد؟21؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> داداش اینا واقعا درستم هست؟
> اگه میشه میشه لینک همین صفحه رو بهم بدی


*
داش مگه باهات شوخی دارم
تو سایت گزینه 2 ثبت نام کن میتونی ازش استفاده کنی
تو سایت کانون هم درصدا هست میتونی ببینی
متاسفانه جمهوری اسلامی رشته ی ریاضی رو به گند کشیده*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> خداروشکر.ترازتون چند شد؟21؟


*نزدیکای 9000
*

----------


## fateme18

خیلی خوبه .من یه مدت ول کردم ویه مشکلایی هم واسم پیش اومد دوباره شروع کردم

----------


## Freedom Fighter

به نظرم حدالق 12 ساعت باید بخونید
1/5 ساعت هر عمومی
ممینونه 6 ساعت. مثلا میتونید هر روز 2 ساعت هر اختصاصی رو بخوندی. مباحث راحت رو اتخاب کنید. 
تو دینی  به نظرم  یه سال رو حذف کن کلا ولی اون دو کتاب رو در حد 100% بخون که 40-50 بزنی  عربی اعلال و تشکیل100% حذف کنید. ترجمه و منصوبات بخونید.
زابن فارسی املاع :Yahoo (4):  و زبان فارسی حذف کنید.
اختصاصی  رشتم فرق میکنه دوستان اطلاع بدن

----------


## tabrizcity

> برای تجربی چی میشه کرد؟


*والله با این وضع از رقابت تو رشته ی تجربی حداقل باید روزی 10-12 ساعته رو بخونی تا یه رتبه ی آبرومندانه ای بیارین به نظرم تمرکزتون روی دروس عمومی + زیست و شیمی باشه از ریاضی و فیزیک هم 40 درصد انتخاب کنین بخونین تا حداقل بتونین 20 درصدشو بزنین
اینم برا منطقه 3 زیر گروه 1 هست برای سایر مناطق میتونین از سایت گزینه 2 استفاده کنین
***

----------


## fateme18

> *والله با این وضع از رقابت تو رشته ی تجربی حداقل باید روزی 10-12 ساعته رو بخونی تا یه رتبه ی آبرومندانه ای بیارین به نظرم تمرکزتون روی دروس عمومی + زیست و شیمی باشه از ریاضی و فیزیک هم 40 درصد انتخاب کنین بخونین تا حداقل بتونین 20 درصدشو بزنین
> اینم برا منطقه 3 زیر گروه 1 هست برای سایر مناطق میتونین از سایت گزینه 2 استفاده کنین
> ***


ببخشیدرشته ی دبیری  در رشته ریاضی زیرگروه چنده؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> خیلی خوبه .من یه مدت ول کردم ویه مشکلایی هم واسم پیش اومد دوباره شروع کردم


*شما چند شدید؟
*

----------


## fateme18

> *شما چند شدید؟
> *


5200 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## shirzadd

> *والله با این وضع از رقابت تو رشته ی تجربی حداقل باید روزی 10-12 ساعته رو بخونی تا یه رتبه ی آبرومندانه ای بیارین به نظرم تمرکزتون روی دروس عمومی + زیست و شیمی باشه از ریاضی و فیزیک هم 40 درصد انتخاب کنین بخونین تا حداقل بتونین 20 درصدشو بزنین
> اینم برا منطقه 3 زیر گروه 1 هست برای سایر مناطق میتونین از سایت گزینه 2 استفاده کنین
> *


منظورتون از رتبه ابرومندانه چه رتبه ای هست؟به نظرتون با دو ساعت بیشتر از اینکه گفتید چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟هر درس رو میشه به چه درصدی رسوند حدودا؟

----------


## fateme18

> منظورتون از رتبه ابرومندانه چه رتبه ای هست؟به نظرتون با دو ساعت بیشتر از اینکه گفتید چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟هر درس رو میشه به چه درصدی رسوند حدودا؟


اگه خوب بخونین میتونین زیر 10000بیارین که پیرا پزشکیها رومیرسونه.

----------


## shirzadd

> اگه خوب بخونین میتونین زیر 10000بیارین که پیرا پزشکیها رومیرسونه.


چطوری؟؟هردرس رو میشه به چه درصدی رسوند؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> منظورتون از رتبه ابرومندانه چه رتبه ای هست؟به نظرتون با دو ساعت بیشتر از اینکه گفتید چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟هر درس رو میشه به چه درصدی رسوند حدودا؟


*والله رتبه ی آبرمندانه برای هر کسی متفاوته الان سوال شما مثل اینه که من میرم کفش بخرم به نظرتون چه مدلی بخرم؟؟!!!خب جواب منم اینه که هر قدر پول داشته باشی همونطقدر هم میتونی بهترشو بخری کنکور هم دقیقا مثل اینه بستگی به خودتون داره که تا چه حد بتونین مطالب زیادی رو توی مغزتون نگه دارین بنابراین نمیشه گفت دقیقا چه رتبه ای میشه آورد
این بستگی به کشش مغز تون و آی کیتون و ای کیتون و ضعیت درسی سال های گذشته شرایط محیطی و وضعیت سرجلسه و تلاشتون داره.
یکی ممکنه حتی با نصف اینم رتبه ی بهتری بیاره ولی یکی هم با دو برابرش نتونه رتبه ی خوبی بیاره همونطور که گفتم رتبه ی آبرمندانه برای هر کسی یه تعریف مشخصی داره و برای همه نمیشه یه نسخه پیچید

*

----------


## fateme18

روعمومی کار کنین حداقل درصدای 50.دینی به 80 هم میتونین برسونین.شیمی 40وبقیه هم درحد20

----------


## va6hid

> *راه حل اینه که : 
> 
> ادبیات : املا و لغت - تاریخ ادبیات - آرایه های ادبی - قرابت معنایی
> زبان فارسی : نخون
> عربی : در مرحله اول ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم رو به شدت کار کن , اگه وقت اضافه آوردی برو سراغ قواعد , درک مطلب , شکل , تحلیل الصرفی
> دینی : حتی 1 درسشم از دست نده چون خیلی مهمه
> زبان انگلیسی : قواعد سوم + قواعد چهارم , فقط لغات پیش دانشگاهی رو حفظ کن
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ریاضیات پایه : لگاریتم , دنباله های حسابی و هندسی , تابع , معادلات درجه 2 , بخش پذیری , بسط , مثلثات
> ...




اگه بخاد اینارو روی کاغذ تقلبشم بنویسه ببره وقت نمیشه ک :/

حد مشتق انتگرال ؟:/ انصافا چطوری میشه به کل دیف توی 40 روز ب تسلط رسید؟ 
کل هندسه تحلیلی؟:/

خداوکیلی درست راهنمایی کنین دیگه شما الان 60 70 درصد ریاضی ُ میگی بخون :/ 

توی شیمی و فیزیکم همینطور...

ولی انصافا اگه خیلی تلاش کنه روزی 13  ساعت مفید و یکم حالیش باشه از دبیرستان میتونه عمومیا رو 50 اختصاصیا رو 40 بزنه :/ 
چون واقعا سخته :/

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> 5200


*برسونید 8000 عالی میشه*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> اگه بخاد اینارو روی کاغذ تقلبشم بنویسه ببره وقت نمیشه ک :/
> 
> حد مشتق انتگرال ؟:/ انصافا چطوری میشه به کل دیف توی 40 روز ب تسلط رسید؟ 
> کل هندسه تحلیلی؟:/
> 
> خداوکیلی درست راهنمایی کنین دیگه شما الان 60 70 درصد ریاضی ُ میگی بخون :/ 
> 
> توی شیمی و فیزیکم همینطور...
> 
> ...


*دادا 40 روز سهله , تو 10 روز هم میشه به کل دیفرانسیل مسلط شد . از اول دبیرستان ریاضی میخونیم . دیفرانسیل چکیده مطالبه از اول دبیرستان تا الآن به جز انتگرال و بخش هایی از مشتق و حد
*

----------


## frp9

بروبچ
این همایش ریاضی الا ثابتی چطوره من که یکم خوندم واسم جواب میده؟ 
و این که 25 روز میخوام بخونم بعدش آزمونارو بزنم چون یه ماهه هیچی نخوندم...  
کارم درسته؟

----------


## va6hid

> بروبچ
> این همایش ریاضی الا ثابتی چطوره من که یکم خوندم واسم جواب میده؟ 
> و این که 25 روز میخوام بخونم بعدش آزمونارو بزنم چون یه ماهه هیچی نخوندم...  
> کارم درسته؟


به همه مفهوم مطالب رو بلد باشی عالیه ، مخصوصا اگه تدریس خودش رو دیده باشی قبلش و اینکه همایش پارسالشم به نظرم بهتر از امسال .

----------


## va6hid

> *دادا 40 روز سهله , تو 10 روز هم میشه به کل دیفرانسیل مسلط شد . از اول دبیرستان ریاضی میخونیم . دیفرانسیل چکیده مطالبه از اول دبیرستان تا الآن به جز انتگرال و بخش هایی از مشتق و حد
> *


شما مطمئنی دیفرانسیل خوندی؟ :Yahoo (76): 

دیفرانسیل خلاصه ریاضیات دبیرستان:/

----------


## milad475

برای دندان پزشکی منطقه 3 تقریبن باید توی هر درس چه درصدایی کسب کرد

----------


## MrShafiee

> شما مطمئنی دیفرانسیل خوندی؟
> 
> دیفرانسیل خلاصه ریاضیات دبیرستان:/


خب داداش شمما پیشنهادت چیه که چه چیزاییو بخونم؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> *سلام
> دوست عزیز من کارنامه چند تا از رتبه های 1500 تا 3000 رو براتون میزارم واقعا فکر نمی کنم زدن این درصد ها کار زیاد سختی باشه خودتون هم با یه بررسی کوچیک متوجه میشین که اگه واقعا بخواین در عرض 40 روز میشه بهتر از این درصدا رو هم زد این که دیگه چیزی نیست
> **فایل پیوست 79445*


اوه میخواستم بگم نشدنیه ولی چقدر خوبه این درصدا فک کنم تو تجربی با این درصدا بیست هزار هم نشه اورد

----------


## MehranWilson

> اوه میخواستم بگم نشدنیه ولی چقدر خوبه این درصدا فک کنم تو تجربی با این درصدا بیست هزار هم نشه اورد


 :Yahoo (21): باشه ..
هیشکی از تو مشاوره نخواست

----------


## MehranWilson

> اوه میخواستم بگم نشدنیه ولی چقدر خوبه این درصدا فک کنم تو تجربی با این درصدا بیست هزار هم نشه اورد


اون وقت واسه چی نمیشه تو این مدت باقی مونده ؟ دلیلت رو بگو زود تند سریع  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MehranWilson

> اوه میخواستم بگم نشدنیه ولی چقدر خوبه این درصدا فک کنم تو تجربی با این درصدا بیست هزار هم نشه اورد


 :Yahoo (21):  عمومیا یکی 70 باشن
زیست و شیمی 40
ریاضی فیزیک 20 
چرا ک نشه ؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> عمومیا یکی 70 باشن
> زیست و شیمی 40
> ریاضی فیزیک 20 
> چرا ک نشه ؟


نسبت به رشته تجربی گفتم نشدنیه ولی الان که درصدایه ریاضیارو میبینم فک کنم شدنیه ولی در خصوص تجربی یه دودوتا چهارتا کنی میفهمی غیرممکنه تو این چهل روز اگه 24ساعت هم بخونی تهش یچیزه حدوده 1000ساعت مطالعه کردی(تازهزیادی گفتم)و این کافی نیست بنظرم حتی اگه مخ هم باشی کافی نیست خیلیا از پارسال دارن میخونن دوبرابر این ساعت مطالعه بعد اینجایه کار که رسیدن این درصدایی که شما گفتی ارزوشونه همچنین که این درصدا تو تجربی بالایه 3000منطقس(تازه خوش بینانه)

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> عمومیا یکی 70 باشن
> زیست و شیمی 40
> ریاضی فیزیک 20 
> چرا ک نشه ؟


نسبت به رشته تجربی گفتم نشدنیه ولی الان که درصدایه ریاضیارو میبینم فک کنم شدنیه ولی در خصوص تجربی یه دودوتا چهارتا کنی میفهمی غیرممکنه تو این چهل روز اگه 24ساعت هم بخونی تهش یچیزه حدوده 1000ساعت مطالعه کردی(تازهزیادی گفتم)و این کافی نیست بنظرم حتی اگه مخ هم باشی کافی نیست خیلیا از پارسال دارن میخونن دوبرابر این ساعت مطالعه بعد اینجایه کار که رسیدن این درصدایی که شما گفتی ارزوشونه همچنین که این درصدا تو تجربی بالایه 3000منطقس(تازه خوش بینانه)

----------


## MehranWilson

> نسبت به رشته تجربی گفتم نشدنیه ولی الان که درصدایه ریاضیارو میبینم فک کنم شدنیه ولی در خصوص تجربی یه دودوتا چهارتا کنی میفهمی غیرممکنه تو این چهل روز اگه 24ساعت هم بخونی تهش یچیزه حدوده 1000ساعت مطالعه کردی(تازهزیادی گفتم)و این کافی نیست بنظرم حتی اگه مخ هم باشی کافی نیست خیلیا از پارسال دارن میخونن دوبرابر این ساعت مطالعه بعد اینجایه کار که رسیدن این درصدایی که شما گفتی ارزوشونه همچنین که این درصدا تو تجربی بالایه 3000منطقس(تازه خوش بینانه)


چیکارت کنم 3 سال موندی پشت کنکور نتونستی در بیای حالا بقیه رو نامید میکنی که حتی تو این مدت هم تلاش نکن  :Yahoo (21):  
بقیه ی دوستان ایشونو توجیه کنن 
امپر چسبوندی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> عمومیا یکی 70 باشن
> زیست و شیمی 40
> ریاضی فیزیک 20 
> چرا ک نشه ؟


نسبت به رشته تجربی گفتم نشدنیه ولی الان که درصدایه ریاضیارو میبینم فک کنم شدنیه ولی در خصوص تجربی یه دودوتا چهارتا کنی میفهمی غیرممکنه تو این چهل روز اگه 24ساعت هم بخونی تهش یچیزه حدوده 1000ساعت مطالعه کردی(تازهزیادی گفتم)و این کافی نیست بنظرم حتی اگه مخ هم باشی کافی نیست خیلیا از پارسال دارن میخونن دوبرابر این ساعت مطالعه بعد اینجایه کار که رسیدن این درصدایی که شما گفتی ارزوشونه همچنین که این درصدا تو تجربی بالایه 3000منطقس(تازه خوش بینانه)

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> چیکارت کنم 3 سال موندی پشت کنکور نتونستی در بیای حالا بقیه رو نامید میکنی که حتی تو این مدت هم تلاش نکن  
> بقیه ی دوستان ایشونو توجیه کنن 
> امپر چسبوندی


من یازدهمیم همچنین انقدر دیدم ادمایی رو که یکسال دوسال و حتی چندسال تلاش کردن و به هیچجا نرسیدن که بنظرم 40روزباسه پزشکی مسخرس

----------


## MehranWilson

> من یازدهمیم همچنین انقدر دیدم ادمایی رو که یکسال دوسال و حتی چندسال تلاش کردن و به هیچجا نرسیدن که بنظرم 40روزباسه پزشکی مسخرس


 :Yahoo (23):  خدا کنه راه رو همه واسه تو باز کنن رتبه 1  بشی چشم حسود کور بشه 
 :Yahoo (1): 
دفتر مشاورت کجاست من میخوام بیام پیشت  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ali_Scofield

> رفقا سلام 
> 43 روز دیگه مونده 
> بدون هیچ مقدمه میپرسم سوالمو
> رفقا چطور میشه توی 40 روز رتبه 2000-3000رشته ریاضی شد؟
> اصلا میشه؟
> اگه میشه چیا بخونم
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


کدوم منطقه ای؟

----------


## Ali_Scofield

> *سلام
> دوست عزیز من کارنامه چند تا از رتبه های 1500 تا 3000 رو براتون میزارم واقعا فکر نمی کنم زدن این درصد ها کار زیاد سختی باشه خودتون هم با یه بررسی کوچیک متوجه میشین که اگه واقعا بخواین در عرض 40 روز میشه بهتر از این درصدا رو هم زد این که دیگه چیزی نیست
> **فایل پیوست 79445*


این مال چه منطقه ایه؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> من یازدهمیم همچنین انقدر دیدم ادمایی رو که یکسال دوسال و حتی چندسال تلاش کردن و به هیچجا نرسیدن که بنظرم 40روزباسه پزشکی مسخرس


اجازه بدیدیه نصیحت خواهرانه بهتون بکنم اگه اون موقع که مثل شمایازدهمی بودم ویه کسی این حرف روبهم میزدوگوش میکردم الان انقدرسختی نمیکشیدم ولی آخرش مهمه که قبول میشم حالابگذریم نصیحتم:من اون وقتی که یازدهمی بودم کلاتشریحی خوندن روکنارگذاشتم شروع کردم به تست زدن ساعت مطالعه ام دررئزبه3ساعت مفیدرسیدمعدلم از19/88به18/35رسیدخانوادم عموم که خیلی دوسم داشت همه شکه شده بودندفکرمیکردن من عوض شدم دوستام دیگه اون احترام همیشگی روکه واسم قائل بودندبهم نمیگذاشتندفکرمیکردندمن دیگه تولاین درس خوندن نیستم اون سال بدترین سال عمرم بودکسی نپرسیدچی شدایده هاتوعوض کردی زدی توجاده خاکی چرادیگه اون دخترپرشکوه همیشه نیستی ؟؟؟که همیشه لبخندمیزدو.....ولی یه نفرتواون سال حرف دلمونشنیدتاروزی که المپیادزیست استانی قبول شدم همه توجه هابرگشت همه بیشترازقبل بهم احترام میگذاشتنددوباره روم تعصب داشتندتااینکه یه رقیب پیداشدمن فقط تست زده بودم ودرکم رواززیست بالابرده بودم که تونستم المپیادقبول شوم ولی اون رقیبه از7ماه قبل ازالمپیادمنابع المپیادروخونده بوداعتراض کردیم قرارشدباهم هم گروه بشیم رفتیم بقیه ازماخیلی بیشترکارکرده بودن اوناسال سوم هایی بودن که ازسال اول رواین قضیه کارکرده بودندمااوت شدیم امااونارودیگه نمیدونم سال سوم اوضاع بهترشددیگه لاین خودم رومیدونستم همه نمره هام بالابودندروپای خودم ایستادم ولی فقط تشریحی میخوندم فروردین صمیم گرفتم براکنکورهم بخونم به دوستم گفتم اون خیلی ناامیدبودمنم عین اون ناامیدشدم ونتیجه امتحانات نهاییم اون چیزی نشدولی خانواده واطرافیانم راضی بودندمن ترمیم شرکت کردم وبه ایده آل های خودم رسیدم وهمه روشگفت زده کردم سال چهارم عین سال دوم لاین خودم روگم کردم هیچ موسسه ای نبودتوصداوسیمابیادوشماره من رونداشته باشه اوناطوری صحبت میکردن که اگه دی وی دی های اونارونداشته باشی دیگه بایدکنکورروبرای همیشه فراموش کنی یه مدت همه چیزوریختم دورهرروزرویه شروع جدیدمیدونستم ادامه میدادم خوب بودولی اسفندبریدم خیلی تیکه تیکه درس خونده بودم دوباره فروردین شروع کردم 27فروردین زدم به تن بیخیالی گفتم نشدهم نشد98میخونم خیلی فشارعصبی روم بوددوباره استارت زدم الانم هرازگاهی ناامیدمیشم ولی اینکه صفرنیستم خودش انگیزه بزرگیه نه واقعااگه مردعمل باشی میشه حتی تو10روزآقای نویدغلامی تونست من هم امسال تلاشمومیکنم حداقل اگه دیگه قراره امسال نشه خدایی نکرده مازادبخونم ولی میدونی من چوب اعتمادی که پدرومادرم بیش ازحدبهم داشتن رومیخوردم پدرومادرم فقط ازخدامیخواستندفرزندشون عفیف ودرس خون باشه هرچندکه فرهنگی بودندولی خیلی اطلاعی ازکنکورنداشتندحالابه هرحال من این همه وقت گذاشتم که بگم برادرمن ازمن به تونصیحت دنبال سلکت کردن نباش ضربه میخوری درسای یازدهمتو2ماه بخون وتست بزن بیشترهم رودرسی که ضعیف تری وقت بزارتوماه آخرتابستون هم دوازدهم روپیش خوانی کن ویازدهم رومرورکلایه برنامه ریزی داشته باش که درطول سال دوازدهم هردوتاپایه روبخونی اینطوری مطمئن باش تک رقمی هم میشی واسه من هم دعاکن امسال قبول بشوم اگه خدایی نکرده نشددیگهمیخونم واسه تک رقمی چون خودم الان پیرراه کنکورم تجربه هام زیادشده وباعث میشه فقطباتلاش به تک رقمی برسم لزومی نداره حتماتوکشورتک رقمی بشی اینایی که توکشورتک رقمی میشن ازقبل ازرفتن به مدرسه رولاین اصلی بودن ولی تک رقمی شدن تومنطقه واقعاتلاش میخواهدولی تو1سال شدنیه البته حتی استثناءهم هست آقای رستگاررحمانی تنهافقطتو5ماه1کشورشدکنکور88  ممکنه بگی سوالای کنکوراون موقع آسون بوده ولی ایشون اون موقع کنکورداشتن پس درحدخودش سوالاسخت بوده کلاآدم بایدشرایط روبسازه نه شرایط آدمو خیلی نروسراغ جمع وجورکردن همه شرایط بعدهم استارت زدن این شعررویکی ازرتبه های3رقمی بالای 500خونده سال دوم دیدمش تومجله هنوزیادمه الان خانم دکنتره:گرمردرهی میان خون بایدرفت ازپای فتاده سرنگون بایدرفت توپای درراه نه وهیچ مپرس خودراه بگویدت که چون بایدرفت البته هرچی جلوترمیریم باوجودی که زمان کمترمیشه امیدم بیشترمیشه حتی واسه پزشکی های روزانه چون آمادگیم بیشترمیشه به هرحال امسال هرجابجزتهران قبول بشوم به احتمال زیادبمونم چون من ازبچگی تهران میخواستم بعدش بایدبرم آلمان

----------


## MehranWilson

> اجازه بدیدیه نصیحت خواهرانه بهتون بکنم اگه اون موقع که مثل شمایازدهمی بودم ویه کسی این حرف روبهم میزدوگوش میکردم الان انقدرسختی نمیکشیدم ولی آخرش مهمه که قبول میشم حالابگذریم نصیحتم:من اون وقتی که یازدهمی بودم کلاتشریحی خوندن روکنارگذاشتم شروع کردم به تست زدن ساعت مطالعه ام دررئزبه3ساعت مفیدرسیدمعدلم از19/88به18/35رسیدخانوادم عموم که خیلی دوسم داشت همه شکه شده بودندفکرمیکردن من عوض شدم دوستام دیگه اون احترام همیشگی روکه واسم قائل بودندبهم نمیگذاشتندفکرمیکردندمن دیگه تولاین درس خوندن نیستم اون سال بدترین سال عمرم بودکسی نپرسیدچی شدایده هاتوعوض کردی زدی توجاده خاکی چرادیگه اون دخترپرشکوه همیشه نیستی ؟؟؟که همیشه لبخندمیزدو.....ولی یه نفرتواون سال حرف دلمونشنیدتاروزی که المپیادزیست استانی قبول شدم همه توجه هابرگشت همه بیشترازقبل بهم احترام میگذاشتنددوباره روم تعصب داشتندتااینکه یه رقیب پیداشدمن فقط تست زده بودم ودرکم رواززیست بالابرده بودم که تونستم المپیادقبول شوم ولی اون رقیبه از7ماه قبل ازالمپیادمنابع المپیادروخونده بوداعتراض کردیم قرارشدباهم هم گروه بشیم رفتیم بقیه ازماخیلی بیشترکارکرده بودن اوناسال سوم هایی بودن که ازسال اول رواین قضیه کارکرده بودندمااوت شدیم امااونارودیگه نمیدونم سال سوم اوضاع بهترشددیگه لاین خودم رومیدونستم همه نمره هام بالابودندروپای خودم ایستادم ولی فقط تشریحی میخوندم فروردین صمیم گرفتم براکنکورهم بخونم به دوستم گفتم اون خیلی ناامیدبودمنم عین اون ناامیدشدم ونتیجه امتحانات نهاییم اون چیزی نشدولی خانواده واطرافیانم راضی بودندمن ترمیم شرکت کردم وبه ایده آل های خودم رسیدم وهمه روشگفت زده کردم سال چهارم عین سال دوم لاین خودم روگم کردم هیچ موسسه ای نبودتوصداوسیمابیادوشماره من رونداشته باشه اوناطوری صحبت میکردن که اگه دی وی دی های اونارونداشته باشی دیگه بایدکنکورروبرای همیشه فراموش کنی یه مدت همه چیزوریختم دورهرروزرویه شروع جدیدمیدونستم ادامه میدادم خوب بودولی اسفندبریدم خیلی تیکه تیکه درس خونده بودم دوباره فروردین شروع کردم 27فروردین زدم به تن بیخیالی گفتم نشدهم نشد98میخونم خیلی فشارعصبی روم بوددوباره استارت زدم الانم هرازگاهی ناامیدمیشم ولی اینکه صفرنیستم خودش انگیزه بزرگیه نه واقعااگه مردعمل باشی میشه حتی تو10روزآقای نویدغلامی تونست من هم امسال تلاشمومیکنم حداقل اگه دیگه قراره امسال نشه خدایی نکرده مازادبخونم ولی میدونی من چوب اعتمادی که پدرومادرم بیش ازحدبهم داشتن رومیخوردم پدرومادرم فقط ازخدامیخواستندفرزندشون عفیف ودرس خون باشه هرچندکه فرهنگی بودندولی خیلی اطلاعی ازکنکورنداشتندحالابه هرحال من این همه وقت گذاشتم که بگم برادرمن ازمن به تونصیحت دنبال سلکت کردن نباش ضربه میخوری درسای یازدهمتو2ماه بخون وتست بزن بیشترهم رودرسی که ضعیف تری وقت بزارتوماه آخرتابستون هم دوازدهم روپیش خوانی کن ویازدهم رومرورکلایه برنامه ریزی داشته باش که درطول سال دوازدهم هردوتاپایه روبخونی اینطوری مطمئن باش تک رقمی هم میشی واسه من هم دعاکن امسال قبول بشوم اگه خدایی نکرده نشددیگهمیخونم واسه تک رقمی چون خودم الان پیرراه کنکورم تجربه هام زیادشده وباعث میشه فقطباتلاش به تک رقمی برسم لزومی نداره حتماتوکشورتک رقمی بشی اینایی که توکشورتک رقمی میشن ازقبل ازرفتن به مدرسه رولاین اصلی بودن ولی تک رقمی شدن تومنطقه واقعاتلاش میخواهدولی تو1سال شدنیه البته حتی استثناءهم هست آقای رستگاررحمانی تنهافقطتو5ماه1کشورشدکنکور88  ممکنه بگی سوالای کنکوراون موقع آسون بوده ولی ایشون اون موقع کنکورداشتن پس درحدخودش سوالاسخت بوده کلاآدم بایدشرایط روبسازه نه شرایط آدمو خیلی نروسراغ جمع وجورکردن همه شرایط بعدهم استارت زدن این شعررویکی ازرتبه های3رقمی بالای 500خونده سال دوم دیدمش تومجله هنوزیادمه الان خانم دکنتره:گرمردرهی میان خون بایدرفت ازپای فتاده سرنگون بایدرفت توپای درراه نه وهیچ مپرس خودراه بگویدت که چون بایدرفت البته هرچی جلوترمیریم باوجودی که زمان کمترمیشه امیدم بیشترمیشه حتی واسه پزشکی های روزانه چون آمادگیم بیشترمیشه به هرحال امسال هرجابجزتهران قبول بشوم به احتمال زیادبمونم چون من ازبچگی تهران میخواستم بعدش بایدبرم آلمان


 :Yahoo (110):  حالا میشه توی این 40 روز زیر 10 هزار اورد؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> حالا میشه توی این 40 روز زیر 10 هزار اورد؟


شدن یا نشدنش رو کسی نمیدونه...
کاری به اون داداشی که میگه من ادم میشناسم ده ساله پشت کنکوره 320000 ساعت خونده و قبول نشده پس نمیتونی با مدت کم قبول بشی ندارم چون فک کنم دیگه عادت کرده باشین به اینا..
ولی در مورد شدن یا نشدنش چه زیر 100 هزار چه زیر 100...هیچ کسی نمیتونه بگه میتونی یا نمیتونی...چون کسی از شما و توانایی هاتون خبر نداره و هرکس براساس فرضیات خودش نظر میده...
امتحانش مجانیه...تو با تمام وجودت درس بخون فارغ از فکرهای بیهوده و فکر به عاقبت کار...اخرش اگه تونستی بیا به ما بگو...
فقط یه چیزو میدونم....ادم یه توانایی های داره اگه پیداشون کنه سرش سوت میکشه..قول میدم اگه اونجوری درس بخونی که وجدانت راضی باشه برات یه چیزی رقم بخوره 100 برابر بهتر از اونی که میخواستی

----------


## MehranWilson

> بستگی به خودآدم داره گفتم که آقای نویدغلامی تو10روزپزشکی قبول شده توگوگل سرچ کنید


 :Yahoo (35):  من اگه توی 10 روز پزشکی قبول بشم مث بمب اتمی منفجر میشه توی شهر

----------


## MehranWilson

> شدن یا نشدنش رو کسی نمیدونه...
> کاری به اون داداشی که میگه من ادم میشناسم ده ساله پشت کنکوره 320000 ساعت خونده و قبول نشده پس نمیتونی با مدت کم قبول بشی ندارم چون فک کنم دیگه عادت کرده باشین به اینا..
> ولی در مورد شدن یا نشدنش چه زیر 100 هزار چه زیر 100...هیچ کسی نمیتونه بگه میتونی یا نمیتونی...چون کسی از شما و توانایی هاتون خبر نداره و هرکس براساس فرضیات خودش نظر میده...
> امتحانش مجانیه...تو با تمام وجودت درس بخون فارغ از فکرهای بیهوده و فکر به عاقبت کار...اخرش اگه تونستی بیا به ما بگو...
> فقط یه چیزو میدونم....ادم یه توانایی های داره اگه پیداشون کنه سرش سوت میکشه..قول میدم اگه اونجوری درس بخونی که وجدانت راضی باشه برات یه چیزی رقم بخوره 100 برابر بهتر از اونی که میخواستی


احسنت حرف به جایی بود

----------


## MehranWilson

> بستگی به خودآدم داره گفتم که آقای نویدغلامی تو10روزپزشکی قبول شده توگوگل سرچ کنید


 :Yahoo (4):  خو این یارو که توی کانون ثبت نام کرده بود ترازشم از 6 هزار کمتر نی

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> خدا کنه راه رو همه واسه تو باز کنن رتبه 1  بشی چشم حسود کور بشه 
> 
> دفتر مشاورت کجاست من میخوام بیام پیشت


الان تو کجایه حرف من حسودی دیدی؟؟؟قبول شدن یا نشدن تو چه فرقی باسه من داره اصلا از نظر شما حرقایه من چرت ولی اینو بدون همین الان که تو داری هی میگی میشه یا نمیشه و حتی داری منتقلش میکنی به ده روزه قبول شدن یه عده هستن که دارن از جون مایع میزارن اقاجون الکی که نیست خوده البرت ایشتین هم باشی تو چهل روز نمیتونیچه برسه ده روز

----------


## n3gin2000

عجب روزگاری شده داداش من این همه انرژی گذاشتم که لاین درست روبهت معرفی کنم که البته منت هم نمیگذارم وظیفه انسانیت من بودکه ایناروبگم بعدتواومدی مسخره میکنی ؟؟؟واقعامتاسفم که یه همچین هموطنایی دارم برادرمن توقرآن کریم هم هست خدااگه بخواهدهرقدرتی روبه بندگانش میده حرف وعمل بنده هاش روقبول نداری حرف خودشوقبول داشته باش حداقل

----------


## MehranWilson

> الان تو کجایه حرف من حسودی دیدی؟؟؟قبول شدن یا نشدن تو چه فرقی باسه من داره اصلا از نظر شما حرقایه من چرت ولی اینو بدون همین الان که تو داری هی میگی میشه یا نمیشه و حتی داری منتقلش میکنی به ده روزه قبول شدن یه عده هستن که دارن از جون مایع میزارن اقاجون الکی که نیست خوده البرت ایشتین هم باشی تو چهل روز نمیتونیچه برسه ده روز


 :Yahoo (21):  عجب ..... هستیا

----------


## saleh120

نیاز به توضیح اصافه نیست. تو زمان باقی مونده اگر خوب درس خوندید مطالب رو مرور کنید و اگه خوب نخوندید مطالبی که راحته و ازش تست میاد رو بخونید و مطالب دشوار رو حذف کنید. مثل هندسه توی ریاضی. حرکت شناسی و دینامیک تو فیزیک.

----------


## fateme.tehran

تند خوانی تونی بازان رو از اینترنت جستجو کنین

----------


## MrShafiee

> کدوم منطقه ای؟


سه داداش

----------

